# US guidance during a endometrial BX



## owenstonya (Apr 30, 2012)

What US guidance code would I use if one of our physicians performed a endometrial biopsy with U/S guidance the CPT for the endobmx is 58100, thanks!


----------



## jmcpolin (Apr 30, 2012)

is she just performing a limited pelvic ultrasound, 76942 requires needle biopsy


----------

